
Bullshit Jobs - emiliobumachar
http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/08/29/bullst-jobs-part-1-of-∞/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17874320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17874320)

100+ points

